# Guess my type. xD (3rd time trying)



## RoseateThorns (May 4, 2015)

You can add reasoning or just put the four letters. At this point, anything would be helpful. :kitteh: 

*1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*
All of it. Just... everything. 

*2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*
Just to learn about things and have a good experience I guess. 

*3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*
Feeling like there were people that understood me and that I understood to a certain extent. Just kinda being at peace in the moment.

*4) What makes you feel inferior?*
Not a lot, large groups of people? People who are knowledgeable in everything. 

*5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*
Mostly pro's cons, sometimes people and how I feel about it too. It depends. 

*6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*
I'm pretty bad at projects. I can come up with a lot of ideas, but then I tend to shoot them down in favour of trying to find more realistic/ efficient ones. Or I'll change my mind half way through. 

*7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? *

Uh... Okay. Well I basically just spent the day exploring and stuff. It was a unplanned day. I remember it in images. I could probably remember nearly the whole day in images if I had enough prompts, but I probably couldn't remember the conversations. 

*8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*

Hands on in order to figure out myself how stuff works, from then I theorise and test further using hands on, and then theorise some more etc. Memorising tends not to work. 

*9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*
Not very. Just... no, I'm really not. 
*
10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*
Both. First understanding and looking at the principles and then looking for information to further support the idea. 

*11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*
The former, I guess. 
*
12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*
I generally think before I speak and I prefer one-on-one communication.

*13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*
Definitely jumping before leaping. No, I think in general words speak louder than actions, but if it comes to the point where they are completely opposing each other, then actions speak louder. 

*14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*
Find out more details about the night out, if I decide that I want to do it then I'll record the Tv show, go out and watch it another time.
*
15) How do you act when you're stressed out?
*
It really varies. 
All of the listed here: http://personalitycafe.com/nts-temp...69-nt-version-crazy-way-choose-your-type.html apart from possibly the illogical varient. 
I also get panic attacks. 

*16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*

People who gossip, b*tch and hate people who are different. People who don't care about stuff. :frustrating: I'm meaning like anything in general, like not putting effort into anything. Being a little bit care free can be nice, but when they don't listen to what other people have to say or don't think about anything, its really frustrating to me.
*
17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*
Life, death, the universe + how it began, social relationships, society, politics, music, ideas. Mbti. If they need advice or have problems they want to talk about etc. I'm not necessarily the best at comforting them, but I like to try and find it pretty interesting. 

*18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life*

Probably order. Idk. 

*19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?*
Bouncy, kind, weird (in a good way), 'firey'. Uhm. I over emoji alot because I want to get the correct tone across. Otherwise, things can be taken the wrong way. 

*20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?*
I'd want to go out and find a city or town or something to explore. I'd also do some photography while there. Or perhaps visit an art gallery. When I got home Read a book, contemplate stuff, write a poem. Be cosy. Or maybe I'd do some puzzles?


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

I honestly am torn between ISTP and ISFP, leaning ISTP.


----------



## RoseateThorns (May 4, 2015)

Slagasauras said:


> I honestly am torn between ISTP and ISFP, leaning ISTP.


Hey, thanks for the reply! That's pretty interesting.


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

RoseateMist said:


> Hey, thanks for the reply! Thats pretty interesting.


You seem to be more intrigued by ideas centered with the immediate world which is why I lean towards Se :")! And you're welcome .


----------



## RoseateThorns (May 4, 2015)

Slagasauras said:


> You seem to be more intrigued by ideas centered with the immediate world which is why I lean towards Se :")! And you're welcome .


Yeah, I noticed that when reading through my answers too.  Also I love your signature quote. :wink:


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

RoseateMist said:


> Yeah, I noticed that when reading through my answers too.  Also I love your signature quote. :wink:


Thanks! Sia is my kween.


----------



## RoseateThorns (May 4, 2015)

Slagasauras said:


> RoseateMist said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I noticed that when reading through my answers too.  Also I love your signature quote.
> ...


Cool!  What's your favourite song of hers, if you have one? (I know this is getting slightly off topic, but Ah well)


----------



## Grain of Sugar (Sep 17, 2013)

Slagasauras said:


> Thanks! Sia is my kween.


Kween really? Nize sqelling. ;D


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

@RoseateMist ISFP. Fi and Se all over the place.


----------



## RoseateThorns (May 4, 2015)

Blue Soul said:


> @RoseateMist ISFP. Fi and Se all over the place.


Okay, thanks guys!  I'll try ISFP for a bit and see how things go.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

RoseateMist said:


> Okay, thanks guys!  I'll try ISFP for a bit and see how things go.


ISFP is what you _are_ based on what I've seen of you. It's not really something you can go and try out. What you could do though is talk to ISFPs here on the forum about anything really and see how well you relate to them. Your type has always been with you, you just didn't know it yet. 

I like Michael Pierce's videos on the types, because they are very accurate. Here's the ISFP one:






Do you ever feel like you have a difficulty expressing yourself to others? As if human language wasn't enough?


----------



## RoseateThorns (May 4, 2015)

Blue Soul said:


> ISFP is what you _are_ based on what I've seen of you. It's not really something you can go and try out. What you could do though is talk to ISFPs here on the forum about anything really and see how well you relate to them. Your type has always been with you, you just didn't know it yet.
> 
> I like Michael Pierce's videos on the types, because they are very accurate. Here's the ISFP one:
> 
> ...


Haha, yeah I did mean doing stuff like talking to the ISFPs and stalking their forums for a bit to see how I relate! :tongue:

I do feel like I have difficulty expressing myself sometimes, not so much because human language isn't enough, but more because I can't always pin point my emotions. They can be pretty overwhelming. They tend to build up to a point where they don't go away until I have to sit down and 1) work out what caused them, and 2) rationalise what caused them (this usually causes them to go away). I've found that a good way of doing the rationalising bit is thinking of a worst case scenario and then a plan of what to do if this worst case scenario happens. 

I agree with the bit in the video about expressing myself through art. However, I find that I can explain the meaning of my art. I prefer it if the people viewing form their own interpretation, and make it personal to them but I can explain what it means to me.
For instance, my username could be read/interpreted as either: Rose ate Mist or Roseate Mist. I leave it to you and your mind. It's whichever version you read it as, or think it is.

The bit at around 16:00: I would have probably handed the wallet to the police and let them deal with it. And when the person threatened to set their dog on me, I would have left as quickly as possible and handed the wallet to the police, probably also telling/warning them about the snarling dog. 
But interesting video, thanks.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

RoseateMist said:


> Haha, yeah I did mean doing stuff like talking to the ISFPs and stalking their forums for a bit to see how I relate! :tongue:
> 
> I do feel like I have difficulty expressing myself sometimes, not so much because human language isn't enough, but more because I can't always pin point my emotions. They can be pretty overwhelming. They tend to build up to a point where they don't go away until I have to sit down and 1) work out what caused them, and 2) rationalise what caused them (this usually causes them to go away). I've found that a good way of doing the rationalising bit is thinking of a worst case scenario and then a plan of what to do if this worst case scenario happens.
> 
> ...


What you describe about your emotions is pretty typical for Fi, bottling them up until you have to express it somehow. Would you say that you are more rational than emotional or the reverse? After reading your OP I was pretty sure you based alot of what you do on how you feel about it, maybe you're just a very calm person and able to sort out how you feel if you take some time to reflect? 

I like that ambiguity too! My name can mean multiple things as well. 

I thought the example with the dog was perhaps a bit too grasping, not very realistic. He was trying to show inferior Te.


----------



## RoseateThorns (May 4, 2015)

Blue Soul said:


> What you describe about your emotions is pretty typical for Fi, bottling them up until you have to express it somehow. Would you say that you are more rational than emotional or the reverse? After reading your OP I was pretty sure you based alot of what you do on how you feel about it, but maybe you're just a very calm person and able to sort out how you feel if you take some time to reflect?
> 
> I thought the example with the dog was perhaps a bit too grasping, not very realistic. He was trying to show inferior Te.


Ah right, cool!  Tbh, looking at past situations I'd say I'm probably more emotional than rational. I don't really do a lot based on how I feel about it though, I tend to look effects that whatever I'm doing will have in the future. or make a mental sort of pro's and cons list about things. For instance, if I'm buying a dress, I'll probably look for reasons I should buy it and reasons I shouldn't, I'll go with whichever side weighs 'more heavily'. Ugh, I don't like admitting this, but I'm _really_ not a calm person. 


Edit: Yeah, I definitely wouldn't have taken the approach that the ISFP had. I can appreciate what he was trying to show though. 




> I like that ambiguity too! My name can mean multiple things as well.


We should start an ambiguity club.  Did you have a specific meaning intended? Or are you going to leave that for interpretation? It's interesting, some people understand and like ambiguity and others really don't.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

RoseateMist said:


> Ah right, cool!  Tbh, looking at past situations I'd say I'm probably more emotional than rational. I don't really do a lot based on how I feel about it though, I tend to look effects that whatever I'm doing will have in the future. or make a mental sort of pro's and cons list about things. For instance, if I'm buying a dress, I'll probably look for reasons I should buy it and reasons I shouldn't, I'll go with whichever side weighs 'more heavily'. Ugh, I don't like admitting this, but I'm _really_ not a calm person.
> 
> 
> Edit: Yeah, I definitely wouldn't have taken the approach that the ISFP had. I can appreciate what he was trying to show though.
> ...


I think the love of ambiguity is an Ni thing, focusing on something from different perspectives rather than switching ideas entirely like Ne does. And I think the expectation of individuality in others comes from Fi as well, because Fi-users would often use our selves as a basis of understanding other people.

Blue Soul means multiple things for me. Blue is my favourite color, Blue Soul is the title of a song by one of my favourite bands (Graveyard), a bluesoul can be someone who is open-minded politically (see Urban Dictionary: bluesoul), it's also a play on words; blue soul, blues owl, I like owls, I often find myself with the blues, also I just like the mental picture that the combination of the two words gives me.

But yeah, I think people can interpret it in any way they want to.


----------



## Gurpy (Aug 8, 2014)

I think you are an ISTP


----------



## RoseateThorns (May 4, 2015)

ESTPguy said:


> I think you are an ISTP


Thank-you for posting.  I certainly tend to like/get on with ISTPs outside of the forums, they seem pretty different. But then again, that doesn't necessarily reveal anything more about myself than who I get on with. 


ISFP and ISTP use two completely different judging function axes, and furthermore are dominant in their judging functions (Fi and Ti), so it's pretty interesting to see that the consensus so far has been 50/50. :tongue:


----------



## Gurpy (Aug 8, 2014)

RoseateMist said:


> Thank-you for posting.  I certainly tend to like/get on with ISTPs outside of the forums, they seem pretty different. But then again, that doesn't necessarily reveal anything more about myself than who I get on with.
> 
> 
> ISFP and ISTP use two completely different judging function axes, and furthermore are dominant in their judging functions (Fi and Ti), so it's pretty interesting to see that the consensus so far has been 50/50. :tongue:


Here is some help

ISTP:








https://www.personalitypage.com/ISTP.html

ISFP:








https://www.personalitypage.com/html/ISFP.html


----------



## RoseateThorns (May 4, 2015)

@Gurpy

Thankyou for the links! I've watched and considered both. Perhaps it is because I'm quite arty, but I don't strongly relate to one more than the other. 

To be honest, I have doubts about whether/the extent to which I use Se. I'd say I relate more to examples and explanations of Si.

I'm usually not very good at just saying things. For instance: I will make the person work out what I want them to know because it will make me feel more comfortable than just saying it. (It's also quite fun to see how quickly they take the hints etc.)


----------



## Mikhail (Aug 26, 2015)

Rosemist said:


> *14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*
> Find out more details about the night out, if I decide that I want to do it then I'll record the Tv show, go out and watch it another time.


What kinds of details are important to you in such decisions? Specific people? Place? Occasion? Food?



> *16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*
> 
> People who gossip, b*tch and hate people who are different.


Why? Is it because you think you are different and don't want to be a victim of that? Or you were a victim and have a bit of a grudge? Or you think it's generally wrong and unjustifiable? Do you care if other people share the same opinion on that?



> People who don't care about stuff. :frustrating: I'm meaning like anything in general, like not putting effort into anything. Being a little bit care free can be nice, but when they don't listen to what other people have to say or don't think about anything, its really frustrating to me.


How do you get from "not caring about stuff" to "not listening to what other people have to say or not thinking about anything"? What's the connection here? And what does it mean to "not listen to what other people have to say" and to "not think about anything"? If a person B is known to be an idiot, would you listen to him? Even if he's always talking nonsense? Maybe deliberately? Or he always talks in long monologues and never makes a clear point? Or the first sentence of "what he has to say" is a crazy baseless assumption? And regarding "not thinking about anything", does it mean I'm supposed to think about everything? What if I'm a lonely car mechanic and all I want to think about is fixing cars, would that be OK?



> *
> 17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*
> Life, death, the universe + how it began, social relationships, society, politics, music, ideas. Mbti. If they need advice or have problems they want to talk about etc. I'm not necessarily the best at comforting them, but I like to try and find it pretty interesting.


Why do you think you are not the best at comforting them?



> *20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?*
> I'd want to go out and find a city or town or something to explore. I'd also do some photography while there. Or perhaps visit an art gallery. When I got home Read a book, contemplate stuff, write a poem. Be cosy. Or maybe I'd do some puzzles?


Do you visit art galleries often? How do you prefer to approach art and music in general, do you like exploring and finding new and fresh stuff, or you prefer to find something that really moves you, stay on it for awhile, absorb it into your memory?


----------



## RoseateThorns (May 4, 2015)

Mikhail said:


> What kinds of details are important to you in such decisions? Specific people? Place? Occasion? Food?


How close I am to the people going, the combinations of the people going, the length of the night, the distance away, how often I have been out recently, how often I have seen said people recently, location, cost, dress code, the type of night out, how tired I am, if I have anything important the next day, if I will be expected to drink, how well they have planned it, how interesting the activities on said night out are, how stressful or relaxing it will be etc. 




> Why? Is it because you think you are different and don't want to be a victim of that? Or you were a victim and have a bit of a grudge? Or you think it's generally wrong and unjustifiable? Do you care if other people share the same opinion on that?


If I see someone gossiping or bitching about other people then I think that there's no reason that they won't do the same to me. 
When I was younger I participated in said gossiping and bitching until I realised how much of a negative impact it had on myself, my friends and the other people. I don't like hurting others.
Uh, yeah I actually do care a little bit. I mean, its their life and their opinion I guess, but it's hurting other people.
I think individuality should be encouraged because it's useful to our society as well as our ideas and beliefs. Hating people who are different is discouraging individuality. 




> How do you get from "not caring about stuff" to "not listening to what other people have to say or not thinking about anything"? What's the connection here? And what does it mean to "not listen to what other people have to say" and to "not think about anything"? If a person B is known to be an idiot, would you listen to him? Even if he's always talking nonsense? Maybe deliberately? Or he always talks in long monologues and never makes a clear point? Or the first sentence of "what he has to say" is a crazy baseless assumption? And regarding "not thinking about anything", does it mean I'm supposed to think about everything? What if I'm a lonely car mechanic and all I want to think about is fixing cars, would that be OK?


They don't care enough to listen to other peoples viewpoints, or to put the effort in to think about things. Yes, I would listen to person B and decide whether I thought they were an idiot myself. I'm not talking about ignoring one person that they have deduced as having an illogical view point, I'm talking about ignoring the majority of peoples feelings and thoughts about a subject, rather than trying to understand them, because they 'don't care'. Yeah, that would be fine. I mean, whether you care about stuff or not is your choice. I'm not going to instantly hate you for choosing that, but the chances of me really liking you are probably less, just because that's who I am. 



> Why do you think you are not the best at comforting them?


I never know what to say or do to produce the best reaction, like I can try and predict how they're going to react, but I can never be certain. I see other girls being able to cheer their mates up instantly, or seeming to know exactly what to say. For me it's 50/50 and I feel pretty awkward. I find myself in the comforting position quite often, and it's nice when it works but stressful. :frustrating:



> Do you visit art galleries often? How do you prefer to approach art and music in general, do you like exploring and finding new and fresh stuff, or you prefer to find something that really moves you, stay on it for awhile, absorb it into your memory?


Bit of both to be honest. I don't visit art galleries alot, mostly because of where I'm situated. I love exploring and finding new and fresh stuff, but if any of the new stuff catches my eye, I will focus on it for a while. I don't really absorb it into my memory, I more try and interpret the art piece, (try and work out the artists intention and how situations that I have seen/been in relate to it.) and try to figure out the techniques they have used to create the piece, mentally noting what has worked and what hasn't.


----------



## Mikhail (Aug 26, 2015)

rosemist said:


> how close i am to the people going, the combinations of the people going, the length of the night, the distance away, how often i have been out recently, how often i have seen said people recently, location, cost, dress code, the type of night out, how tired i am, if i have anything important the next day, *if i will be expected to drink*, how well they have planned it, how interesting the activities on said night out are, *how stressful or relaxing it will be* etc.


Do you have a hard rule regarding drinking? Would you go if you were prepared to drink but thought you were expected to drink? Why? 
What makes it stressful or relaxing for you? How do you make a prediction about that? How important is it to you?


> if i see someone gossiping or bitching about other people then i think that there's no reason that they won't do the same to me.


Why do you think this way? Why do you think people do that? Is it their habits? their thought process? their principles or lack thereof? their attitude to the world, to people in general, to the people they bitch about?


> When i was younger i participated in said gossiping and bitching until i realised how much of a negative impact it had on myself, my friends and the other people. I don't like hurting others.


Why did it have a negative impact on you personally? What kind of impact did it have?


> They don't care enough to listen to other peoples viewpoints, or to put the effort in to think about things. Yes, i would listen to person b and decide whether i thought they were an idiot myself. I'm not talking about ignoring one person that they have deduced as having an illogical view point, i'm talking about ignoring the majority of peoples feelings and thoughts about a subject, rather than trying to understand them, because they 'don't care'.


Suppose a person C voices an opinion that's questionable at best and potentially dangerous, like "law is stupid, let's ignore it" or "the world is overpopulated, so eating babies should be OK". Or maybe something less ridiculous and actually somewhat common. Would you let this person express this opinion and continue expressing it after that? Would you confront C on that? How would you do that? Would you expect C to change the opinion? take the words back?


> Bit of both to be honest. I don't visit art galleries alot, mostly because of where I'm situated. I love exploring and finding new and fresh stuff, but if any of the new stuff catches my eye, I will focus on it for a while. I don't really absorb it into my memory, I more try and interpret the art piece, (*try and work out the artists intention* and how situations that I have seen/been in relate to it.) and try to figure out the techniques they have used to create the piece, mentally noting what has worked and what hasn't.


How do you do that? What do you pay attention to? What in your mind could constitute an "artists intention"?


----------



## RoseateThorns (May 4, 2015)

Mikhail said:


> Do you have a hard rule regarding drinking? Would you go if you were prepared to drink but thought you were expected to drink? Why?
> What makes it stressful or relaxing for you? How do you make a prediction about that? How important is it to you?


I don't drink in general. I'm not dead set against it, it's just not something that particularly appeals to me. So I probably wouldn't be as keen on going if everyone else was just going out to get drunk, because I wouldn't see the point/fun in it, I'd probably find it awkward that I wasn't drinking. 

Having to socialise with and be around lots of people that I don't know can be stressful.



> Why do you think this way? Why do you think people do that? Is it their habits? their thought process? their principles or lack thereof? their attitude to the world, to people in general, to the people they bitch about?


Well if they're gossiping about their closest friend, I see no reason that they won't gossip about me.
Probably habits. I've asked people before and their answer was pretty much 'it's just something to talk about'. I reckon they do it more to get out their feelings and grievances with or about said person, but in my opinion there are better ways they could deal with their feelings.



> Why did it have a negative impact on you personally? What kind of impact did it have?


Constantly talking about others and listening to people being mean about them made me feel really self concious and have a negative view of myself. 



> Suppose a person C voices an opinion that's questionable at best and potentially dangerous, like "law is stupid, let's ignore it" or "the world is overpopulated, so eating babies should be OK". Or maybe something less ridiculous and actually somewhat common. Would you let this person express this opinion and continue expressing it after that? Would you confront C on that? How would you do that? Would you expect C to change the opinion? take the words back?


I'd be very tempted to debate and put forward my viewpoint (presuming they are talking to me), but I'd let the person keep expressing their opinion. I might confront C. I'd put forward a point such as 'we need the babies to grow up to continue the species, the babies also have potential to work and solve some of the current issues in our world and therefore are more use than say: elders or old adults, so if we're eating anyone it should probably be them. :tongue: I wouldn't expect C to change their opinion, but I'd expect to reach a point where we can both understand and have both considered each others points of view. 




> How do you do that? What do you pay attention to? What in your mind could constitute an "artists intention"?


With song writers I generally look for the meaning behind the lyrics. With artists I tend to look at the subject of the piece. Artists intention is in my opinion: Why the artist created the piece (were they expressing something? Did it relate to a situation in their life?), and what they wanted the audience to get out of the piece. (If it was intended for an audience at all).


----------



## Mikhail (Aug 26, 2015)

Rosemist said:


> Having to socialise with and be around lots of people that I don't know can be stressful.


Why? 


> Well if they're gossiping about their closest friend, I see no reason that they won't gossip about me.


You don't allow it that the closest friend might be OK with it? Or that's not an excuse for you? Would it change your opinion or behaviour if you knew that's the case?


> Probably habits. I've asked people before and their answer was pretty much 'it's just something to talk about'. I reckon they do it more to get out their feelings and grievances with or about said person, but in my opinion *there are better ways they could deal with their feelings.*


Like what? How would you deal with feelings like that? Do you get them yourself? How often?


> Constantly talking about others and listening to people being mean about them made me feel really self concious and have a negative view of myself.


How does this motive relate to "not hurting other people"? What's the relative priority? What's the interplay between them? Returning to the previous quote a bit, if you didn't have the "not hurting people" motive, could it make you compelled to be mean to others because of your negative view of yourself?
Do you find it important to have a positive view of yourself? Should there be any limitations to that?


> I wouldn't expect C to change their opinion, but I'd expect to reach a point where we can both understand and have both considered each others points of view.


What if you understood C's opinion and came to a conclusion that it's a complete nonsense and you are absolutely right. Could that happen? Would you try to persuade C into accepting your view? Would you try to make it known to everybody that C is wrong?


> With song writers I generally look for the meaning behind the lyrics. With artists I tend to look at the subject of the piece. Artists intention is in my opinion: Why the artist created the piece (were they expressing something? *Did it relate to a situation in their life?*), and what they wanted the audience to get out of the piece. (If it was intended for an audience at all).


What do you mean by "relate to a situation in life"? In what way?

Do you have any intellectual topics of interest to talk about? Politics, philosophy, law, science, technology...?


----------



## RoseateThorns (May 4, 2015)

> Why?


I become shy around them, it's like having someone restrict your voice box, checking 5 times that something should come across alright before you say it. I feel self conscious, its like they're watching and judging every little thing you do. (I know this seems a bit extreme, but it's how I feel in those moments).



> You don't allow it that the closest friend might be OK with it? Or that's not an excuse for you? Would it change your opinion or behaviour if you knew that's the case?


In the strange circumstance that their closest friend is okay with them gossiping about them behind their back, then yes that's fine. Although I still think that they will be more likely to gossip about me than someone who doesn't gossip. 



> Like what? How would you deal with feelings like that? Do you get them yourself? How often?


Writing a song, thinking about why they're feeling that way towards said person, trying to think more positively about said person. Yes, I occasionally feel negatively towards other people/ other peoples actions, I generally take the above steps. It's really not often anymore. 




> How does this motive relate to "not hurting other people"? What's the relative priority? What's the interplay between them? Returning to the previous quote a bit, if you didn't have the "not hurting people" motive, could it make you compelled to be mean to others because of your negative view of yourself?
> Do you find it important to have a positive view of yourself? Should there be any limitations to that?


It doesn't. They're two separate reasons to why I dislike it, but they both involve people and hurting so I grouped them together. The not hurting others is what got me to stop, the not being so negative about myself was an added bonus.
The negative view of myself came from being mean to others, so no. Yes, people with more positive views of themselves tend to succeed more in life.



> What if you understood C's opinion and came to a conclusion that it's a complete nonsense and you are absolutely right. Could that happen? Would you try to persuade C into accepting your view? Would you try to make it known to everybody that C is wrong?


I don't think we can say for certain that anyones view about anything could be completely nonsense. But even if I was absolutely right, I wouldn't persuade C into accepting my view. I wouldn't actively go out of my way to tell everyone that C was wrong unless not doing so would negatively impact the other people. For instance if they believed C and this meant that they would be in danger. 



> What do you mean by "relate to a situation in life"? In what way?


 A thought that they had, an emotion such as loneliness, missing someone, a happy day etc. 



> Do you have any intellectual topics of interest to talk about? Politics, philosophy, law, science, technology...?


 What about topics relating to_ emotional intelligence_? :tongue: 
*Philosophy?* though I'd be happy to talk about any of the above providing that I had some information and prior knowledge on the specific (sub?)topic.


----------



## Mikhail (Aug 26, 2015)

Rosemist said:


> What about topics relating to_ emotional intelligence_? :tongue:
> *Philosophy?* though I'd be happy to talk about any of the above providing that I had some information and prior knowledge on the specific (sub?)topic.


I don't have anything off the top of my head, so let's just go with emotional intelligence.
What does this term mean? Why is it called "intelligence"? Do you think the term is appropriate? Do you think it's a persistent characteristic of a person? Are there any proofs of that? Is it verifiable? Are there ways to test it? Do they show reliability? Are there any correlations found? How would you make sense of them?


----------



## RoseateThorns (May 4, 2015)

Mikhail said:


> I don't have anything off the top of my head, so let's just go with emotional intelligence.
> What does this term mean?


"Emotional intelligence (EI) is the ability to recognize one's own and other people's emotions, to discriminate between different feelings and label them appropriately, and to use emotional information to guide thinking and behavior. "


> Why is it called "intelligence"?


"Intelligence has been defined in many different ways such as in terms of one's capacity for logic, abstract thought, understanding, self-awareness, communication, learning, *emotional knowledge*, memory, planning, creativity and problem solving."


> Do you think the term is appropriate?


 Yes. Emotional intelligence falls under the definition of intelligence so..


> Do you think it's a persistent characteristic of a person?


 Hmm, I'm not sure about this one. I'd guess it's about as persistent as IQ. (I searched but couldn't find much about it being persistent)


> Are there any proofs of that? Is it verifiable?


 I couldn't find any, but then again I've been pretty busy today, so I've kinda been more focused on finding out other stuff.


> Are there ways to test it?


 Eq tests. For example section B: https://www.psychologytoday.com/blo...909/what-emotional-intelligence-is-and-is-not 


> Do they show reliability?
> Are there any correlations found?
> How would you make sense of them?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emotional_intelligence <This may answer some of these.

I actually don't know a lot about emotional intelligence. I guess it's something I should look into more sometime. I didn't think we'd actually be discussing it. xD

Two questions for you:

*1) Is there anything you know/ can know for certain?

2)Why do you think some people go out of their way to break social norms?*


----------



## Mikhail (Aug 26, 2015)

Rosemist said:


> > Why is it called "intelligence"?
> 
> "Intelligence has been defined in many different ways such as in terms of one's capacity for logic, abstract thought, understanding, self-awareness, communication, learning, *emotional knowledge*, memory, planning, creativity and problem solving."


You don't see a problem with this answer?



> Hmm, I'm not sure about this one. I'd guess it's about as persistent as IQ. (I searched but couldn't find much about it being persistent)


Why do you think so? How can you check if it's true?



> I actually don't know a lot about emotional intelligence. I guess it's something I should look into more sometime. I didn't think we'd actually be discussing it. xD


_NOBODY expects the_...ok, that's not an appropriate reference...



> Two questions for you:
> 
> *1) Is there anything you know/ can know for certain?
> 
> 2)Why do you think some people go out of their way to break social norms?*


I don't see how it's relevant to your typing, but ok.
1) In principle, no. You can however choose things that are subjectively important to you, draw connections in the available data (however certain) that are relevant to that, and make inferences and predictions based on them. As long as all of that is consistent, you can achieve a sufficient degree of certainty.
For all practical intents and purposes, I prefer to think that there is certainly the objective reality, which I'm certainly a small part of, and which is certainly governed by the laws of physics, and so on for all the other assumptions that I take for granted and which are never a point of debate between most people.
2) It depends on the people, culture and norms, I guess. I grew up in a rather turbulent and violent environment, and in my experience it depends on the people and their condition. Some people HAVE to break the norms due to their condition, some do it because of group pressure, some can't find their place in society and do stupid things, some think it's cool for whatever reason, some do small things for giggles, some don't have any innate respect for social norms, some are full of hate and anger, some get drunk and do stupid things...


----------



## RoseateThorns (May 4, 2015)

Mikhail said:


> You don't see a problem with this answer?


Nope.



> Why do you think so? How can you check if it's true?


Because of the nature of the tests and because they are both testing kinds of intelligence. I could do more research or even conduct a study to check if it's true.



> _NOBODY expects the_...ok, that's not an appropriate reference...


Wow, I didn't get whatever that reference was... *googles* Oh, Monty Python? I should really watch that sometime.



> I don't see how it's relevant to your typing, but ok.
> 1) In principle, no. You can however choose things that are subjectively important to you, draw connections in the available data (however certain) that are relevant to that, and make inferences and predictions based on them. As long as all of that is consistent, you can achieve a sufficient degree of certainty. For all practical intents and purposes, I prefer to think that there is certainly the objective reality, which I'm certainly a small part of, and which is certainly governed by the laws of physics, and so on for all the other assumptions that I take for granted and which are never a point of debate between most people.


Cool. I've been thinking about this quite a bit recently for one reason or another. I personally believe that we can't be certain of knowing anything other than that we can't be certain of knowing anything. Especially since our perception so heavily influences our immediate knowledge of the world. For instance I can say that grass is not actually green, despite being taught this as true from an early age. Ugh, sorry, :frustrating: anyway...



> 2) It depends on the people, culture and norms, I guess. I grew up in a rather turbulent and violent environment, and in my experience it depends on the people and their condition. Some people HAVE to break the norms due to their condition, some do it because of group pressure, some can't find their place in society and do stupid things, some think it's cool for whatever reason, some do small things for giggles, some don't have any innate respect for social norms, some are full of hate and anger, some get drunk and do stupid things...


Thanks for sharing your opinion on this! I was just curious as to what other people thought.


----------



## Mikhail (Aug 26, 2015)

Rosemist said:


> Nope.


It's circular. To explain why the term "emotional intelligence" has "intelligence" in it, you used a vague late definition of intelligence (which isn't actually that much of a definition, but that's besides the point), which includes the concept of "emotional intelligence" in it (termed there as "emotional knowledge"). It doesn't explain why the concept of emotional intelligence has been called "intelligence" in the first place, and it cannot be used as a basis of the statement that the term is appropriate.


> *Because of the nature of the tests and because they are both testing kinds of intelligence.* I could do more research or even conduct a study to check if it's true.


This does not mean that the EQ tests measure a persistent characteristic of a person, let alone that emotional intelligence itself is a persistent characteristic of a person. It's not sufficient even for a guess.


> Wow, I didn't get whatever that reference was... *googles* Oh, Monty Python? I should really watch that sometime.


Yep, Monty Python.


> Cool. I've been thinking about this quite a bit recently for one reason or another. I personally believe that we can't be certain of knowing anything other than that we can't be certain of knowing anything. Especially since our perception so heavily influences our immediate knowledge of the world. For instance I can say that grass is not actually green, despite being taught this as true from an early age. Ugh, sorry, :frustrating: anyway...


Yup, any assumption can be doubted and questioned, that's why to have some form of a basis you'll have to resort to arbitrary choice and internal consistency sooner or later. That's my view of it, anyway.

Anyway, back to your MBTI type. ISFP would be my guess. It doesn't seem like I have to give long explanations why. The Fi dom is best visible in the posts #23 (url) and #25 (url). That Ti is too weak for ISTP should be apparent from this post. Introvert, rather obvious. Sensor, probably obvious as well. Just to be sure I asked that "seek new stuff or stay and absorb" question. Your answer shows Se. Your attitude about gossiping and "hating people who are different" is rather typical of a tertiary Ni, but this is probably the weakest criterion of all mentioned here.


----------



## RoseateThorns (May 4, 2015)

Mikhail said:


> It's circular. To explain why the term "emotional intelligence" has "intelligence" in it, you used a vague late definition of intelligence (which isn't actually that much of a definition, but that's besides the point), which includes the concept of "emotional intelligence" in it (termed there as "emotional knowledge"). It doesn't explain why the concept of emotional intelligence has been called "intelligence" in the first place, and it cannot be used as a basis of the statement that the term is appropriate.


Fine. That's true. The reason I think emotional intelligence is a type of intelligence is because I believe that we all have a different individual capacity or 'limit' for emotional ability. This therefore fits it under the definition of intelligence that I found. Examples of having different levels of emotional ability include: Friend 1 is upset. Friend 2 doesn't notice that Friend 1 is upset. Friend 3 recognises that Friend 1 is upset, but doesn't know how to change this. Friend 4 is able to talk with Friend 1 so she/he is no longer upset. 

But I'm gen Z ISFP, and you're and ENTJ(?). So you're probably face palming at that^. xD 



> This does not mean that the EQ tests measure a persistent characteristic of a person, let alone that emotional intelligence itself is a persistent characteristic of a person. It's not sufficient even for a guess.


I know, I just didn't want to do any research, and couldn't think of any better reasoning (lack of T). I guess I could have argued the other way, but I was actually hoping to hear your viewpoint on that. 



> Yup, any assumption can be doubted and questioned, that's why to have some form of a basis you'll have to resort to arbitrary choice and internal consistency sooner or later. That's my view of it, anyway.
> Anyway, back to your MBTI type. ISFP would be my guess. It doesn't seem like I have to give long explanations why. The Fi dom is best visible in the posts #23 (url) and #25 (url). That Ti is too weak for ISTP should be apparent from this post. Introvert, rather obvious. Sensor, probably obvious as well. Just to be sure I asked that "seek new stuff or stay and absorb" question. Your answer shows Se. Your attitude about gossiping and "hating people who are different" is rather typical of a tertiary Ni, but this is probably the weakest criterion of all mentioned here.


Cool. Thanks for giving examples. :kitteh: Yeah, well it's my 8th function so it should theoretically be weak. And thanks. I guess I know where I should be posting now. (The only problem being that the ISFP parts of the forum seem rather dead activity wise.) But thanks for helping me find my type.


----------



## Mikhail (Aug 26, 2015)

Rosemist said:


> Fine. That's true. The reason I think emotional intelligence is a type of intelligence is because I believe that we all have a different individual capacity or 'limit' for emotional ability. This therefore fits it under the definition of intelligence that I found. Examples of having different levels of emotional ability include: Friend 1 is upset. Friend 2 doesn't notice that Friend 1 is upset. Friend 3 recognises that Friend 1 is upset, but doesn't know how to change this. Friend 4 is able to talk with Friend 1 so she/he is no longer upset.
> 
> But I'm gen Z ISFP, and you're and ENTJ(?). So you're probably face palming at that^. xD


Yep, ENTJ, good guess. Not facepalming, but cringing a little, because it seems like a gross oversimplification to me. There may be a general factor in that (like there is in intelligence), but ... there are a lot of open questions with that idea. And I have a feeling it can be taken the wrong way by the hipster-SJW crowd and be wielded by them as a weapon (like they do with personality disorders).


----------



## RoseateThorns (May 4, 2015)

Mikhail said:


> Yep, ENTJ, good guess. Not facepalming, but cringing a little, because it seems like a gross oversimplification to me. There may be a general factor in that (like there is in intelligence), but ... there are a lot of open questions with that idea. And I have a feeling it can be taken the wrong way by the hipster-SJW crowd and be wielded by them as a weapon (like they do with personality disorders).


It wasn't a guess, you mentioned it in another post somewhere. (..Not that I've post stalked you or anything.. :tongue You also have the same writing tone as an ENTJ that I know. It is an oversimplification but... To be honest I don't think it matters if it is classified as a type of intelligence or not, it's still a skill in its own right. About the hipster-SJW crowd: Just let them be, they rarely seem to venture off of Tumblr. And tbh I'd rather have a website full of SJWs than one full of discrimination. *Shrug*


----------

